# E-mail server problem (postfix+mysql+courier-imap)

## Sergis

Hi all i'm newbie..I try build e-mail server using this howto Virtual Mailhosting System with Postfix Guide(http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml)..but i have some big problems..I can send mesage to my server,i cant connet to it ussing outloock express..

When i send mail from other server to my i got this:

```
This is the Postfix program at host test.erarp.lv.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not be

be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to <postmaster>

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can

delete your own text from the attached returned message.

         The Postfix program

<first@mail2.erarp.lv>: unknown user: "first"

```

 i dont know what is wrong..

There is my config files:

/etc/postfix/main.cf

```

# Global Postfix configuration file. This file lists only a subset

# of all 300+ parameters. See the postconf(5) manual page for a

# complete list.

#

# The general format of each line is: parameter = value. Lines

# that begin with whitespace continue the previous line. A value can

# contain references to other $names or ${name}s.

#

# NOTE - CHANGE NO MORE THAN 2-3 PARAMETERS AT A TIME, AND TEST IF

# POSTFIX STILL WORKS AFTER EVERY CHANGE.

# SOFT BOUNCE

#

# The soft_bounce parameter provides a limited safety net for

# testing.  When soft_bounce is enabled, mail will remain queued that

# would otherwise bounce. This parameter disables locally-generated

# bounces, and prevents the SMTP server from rejecting mail permanently

# (by changing 5xx replies into 4xx replies). However, soft_bounce

# is no cure for address rewriting mistakes or mail routing mistakes.

#

#soft_bounce = no

# LOCAL PATHNAME INFORMATION

#

# The queue_directory specifies the location of the Postfix queue.

# This is also the root directory of Postfix daemons that run chrooted.

# See the files in examples/chroot-setup for setting up Postfix chroot

# environments on different UNIX systems.

#

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

# The command_directory parameter specifies the location of all

# postXXX commands.

#

command_directory = /usr/sbin

# The daemon_directory parameter specifies the location of all Postfix

# daemon programs (i.e. programs listed in the master.cf file). This

# directory must be owned by root.

#

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

# QUEUE AND PROCESS OWNERSHIP

#

# The mail_owner parameter specifies the owner of the Postfix queue

# and of most Postfix daemon processes.  Specify the name of a user

# account THAT DOES NOT SHARE ITS USER OR GROUP ID WITH OTHER ACCOUNTS

# AND THAT OWNS NO OTHER FILES OR PROCESSES ON THE SYSTEM.  In

# particular, don't specify nobody or daemon. PLEASE USE A DEDICATED

# USER.

#

mail_owner = postfix

# The default_privs parameter specifies the default rights used by

# the local delivery agent for delivery to external file or command.

# These rights are used in the absence of a recipient user context.

# DO NOT SPECIFY A PRIVILEGED USER OR THE POSTFIX OWNER.

#

default_privs = nobody

# INTERNET HOST AND DOMAIN NAMES

# 

# The myhostname parameter specifies the internet hostname of this

# mail system. The default is to use the fully-qualified domain name

# from gethostname(). $myhostname is used as a default value for many

# other configuration parameters.

#

myhostname = test.erarp.lv

#myhostname = virtual.domain.tld

# The mydomain parameter specifies the local internet domain name.

# The default is to use $myhostname minus the first component.

# $mydomain is used as a default value for many other configuration

# parameters.

#

mydomain = erarp.lv

# SENDING MAIL

# 

# The myorigin parameter specifies the domain that locally-posted

# mail appears to come from. The default is to append $myhostname,

# which is fine for small sites.  If you run a domain with multiple

# machines, you should (1) change this to $mydomain and (2) set up

# a domain-wide alias database that aliases each user to

# user@that.users.mailhost.

#

# For the sake of consistency between sender and recipient addresses,

# myorigin also specifies the default domain name that is appended

# to recipient addresses that have no @domain part.

#

#myorigin = $myhostname

#myorigin = $mydomain

# RECEIVING MAIL

# The inet_interfaces parameter specifies the network interface

# addresses that this mail system receives mail on.  By default,

# the software claims all active interfaces on the machine. The

# parameter also controls delivery of mail to user@[ip.address].

#

# See also the proxy_interfaces parameter, for network addresses that

# are forwarded to us via a proxy or network address translator.

#

# Note: you need to stop/start Postfix when this parameter changes.

#

inet_interfaces = all

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost

# The proxy_interfaces parameter specifies the network interface

# addresses that this mail system receives mail on by way of a

# proxy or network address translation unit. This setting extends

# the address list specified with the inet_interfaces parameter.

#

# You must specify your proxy/NAT addresses when your system is a

# backup MX host for other domains, otherwise mail delivery loops

# will happen when the primary MX host is down.

#

#proxy_interfaces =

#proxy_interfaces = 1.2.3.4

# The mydestination parameter specifies the list of domains that this

# machine considers itself the final destination for.

#

# These domains are routed to the delivery agent specified with the

# local_transport parameter setting. By default, that is the UNIX

# compatible delivery agent that lookups all recipients in /etc/passwd

# and /etc/aliases or their equivalent.

#

# The default is $myhostname + localhost.$mydomain.  On a mail domain

# gateway, you should also include $mydomain.

#

# Do not specify the names of virtual domains - those domains are

# specified elsewhere (see VIRTUAL_README).

#

# Do not specify the names of domains that this machine is backup MX

# host for. Specify those names via the relay_domains settings for

# the SMTP server, or use permit_mx_backup if you are lazy (see

# STANDARD_CONFIGURATION_README).

#

# The local machine is always the final destination for mail addressed

# to user@[the.net.work.address] of an interface that the mail system

# receives mail on (see the inet_interfaces parameter).

#

# Specify a list of host or domain names, /file/name or type:table

# patterns, separated by commas and/or whitespace. A /file/name

# pattern is replaced by its contents; a type:table is matched when

# a name matches a lookup key (the right-hand side is ignored).

# Continue long lines by starting the next line with whitespace.

#

# See also below, section "REJECTING MAIL FOR UNKNOWN LOCAL USERS".

#

mydestination = mail2.erarp.lv, localhost.erarp.lv, localhost

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain,

#   mail.$mydomain, www.$mydomain, ftp.$mydomain

# REJECTING MAIL FOR UNKNOWN LOCAL USERS

#

# The local_recipient_maps parameter specifies optional lookup tables

# with all names or addresses of users that are local with respect

# to $mydestination, $inet_interfaces or $proxy_interfaces.

#

# If this parameter is defined, then the SMTP server will reject

# mail for unknown local users. This parameter is defined by default.

#

# To turn off local recipient checking in the SMTP server, specify

# local_recipient_maps = (i.e. empty).

#

# The default setting assumes that you use the default Postfix local

# delivery agent for local delivery. You need to update the

# local_recipient_maps setting if:

#

# - You define $mydestination domain recipients in files other than

#   /etc/passwd, /etc/aliases, or the $virtual_alias_maps files.

#   For example, you define $mydestination domain recipients in    

#   the $virtual_mailbox_maps files.

#

# - You redefine the local delivery agent in master.cf.

#

# - You redefine the "local_transport" setting in main.cf.

#

# - You use the "luser_relay", "mailbox_transport", or "fallback_transport"

#   feature of the Postfix local delivery agent (see local(8)).

#

# Details are described in the LOCAL_RECIPIENT_README file.

#

# Beware: if the Postfix SMTP server runs chrooted, you probably have

# to access the passwd file via the proxymap service, in order to

# overcome chroot restrictions. The alternative, having a copy of

# the system passwd file in the chroot jail is just not practical.

#

# The right-hand side of the lookup tables is conveniently ignored.

# In the left-hand side, specify a bare username, an @domain.tld

# wild-card, or specify a user@domain.tld address.

# 

#local_recipient_maps = unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps = proxy:unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps =

# The unknown_local_recipient_reject_code specifies the SMTP server

# response code when a recipient domain matches $mydestination or

# ${proxy,inet}_interfaces, while $local_recipient_maps is non-empty

# and the recipient address or address local-part is not found.

#

# The default setting is 550 (reject mail) but it is safer to start

# with 450 (try again later) until you are certain that your

# local_recipient_maps settings are OK.

#

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

# TRUST AND RELAY CONTROL

# The mynetworks parameter specifies the list of "trusted" SMTP

# clients that have more privileges than "strangers".

#

# In particular, "trusted" SMTP clients are allowed to relay mail

# through Postfix.  See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions parameter

# in postconf(5).

#

# You can specify the list of "trusted" network addresses by hand

# or you can let Postfix do it for you (which is the default).

#

# By default (mynetworks_style = subnet), Postfix "trusts" SMTP

# clients in the same IP subnetworks as the local machine.

# On Linux, this does works correctly only with interfaces specified

# with the "ifconfig" command.

# 

# Specify "mynetworks_style = class" when Postfix should "trust" SMTP

# clients in the same IP class A/B/C networks as the local machine.

# Don't do this with a dialup site - it would cause Postfix to "trust"

# your entire provider's network.  Instead, specify an explicit

# mynetworks list by hand, as described below.

#  

# Specify "mynetworks_style = host" when Postfix should "trust"

# only the local machine.

# 

#mynetworks_style = class

#mynetworks_style = subnet

#mynetworks_style = host

# Alternatively, you can specify the mynetworks list by hand, in

# which case Postfix ignores the mynetworks_style setting.

#

# Specify an explicit list of network/netmask patterns, where the

# mask specifies the number of bits in the network part of a host

# address.

#

# You can also specify the absolute pathname of a pattern file instead

# of listing the patterns here. Specify type:table for table-based lookups

# (the value on the table right-hand side is not used).

#

mynetworks =  127.0.0.0/8

#mynetworks = $config_directory/mynetworks

#mynetworks = hash:/etc/postfix/network_table

# The relay_domains parameter restricts what destinations this system will

# relay mail to.  See the smtpd_recipient_restrictions description in

# postconf(5) for detailed information.

#

# By default, Postfix relays mail

# - from "trusted" clients (IP address matches $mynetworks) to any destination,

# - from "untrusted" clients to destinations that match $relay_domains or

#   subdomains thereof, except addresses with sender-specified routing.

# The default relay_domains value is $mydestination.

# 

# In addition to the above, the Postfix SMTP server by default accepts mail

# that Postfix is final destination for:

# - destinations that match $inet_interfaces or $proxy_interfaces,

# - destinations that match $mydestination

# - destinations that match $virtual_alias_domains,

# - destinations that match $virtual_mailbox_domains.

# These destinations do not need to be listed in $relay_domains.

# 

# Specify a list of hosts or domains, /file/name patterns or type:name

# lookup tables, separated by commas and/or whitespace.  Continue

# long lines by starting the next line with whitespace. A file name

# is replaced by its contents; a type:name table is matched when a

# (parent) domain appears as lookup key.

#

# NOTE: Postfix will not automatically forward mail for domains that

# list this system as their primary or backup MX host. See the

# permit_mx_backup restriction description in postconf(5).

#

#relay_domains = $mydestination

# INTERNET OR INTRANET

# The relayhost parameter specifies the default host to send mail to

# when no entry is matched in the optional transport(5) table. When

# no relayhost is given, mail is routed directly to the destination.

#

# On an intranet, specify the organizational domain name. If your

# internal DNS uses no MX records, specify the name of the intranet

# gateway host instead.

#

# In the case of SMTP, specify a domain, host, host:port, [host]:port,

# [address] or [address]:port; the form [host] turns off MX lookups.

#

# If you're connected via UUCP, see also the default_transport parameter.

#

#relayhost = $mydomain

#relayhost = [gateway.my.domain]

#relayhost = [mailserver.isp.tld]

#relayhost = uucphost

#relayhost = [an.ip.add.ress]

# REJECTING UNKNOWN RELAY USERS

#

# The relay_recipient_maps parameter specifies optional lookup tables

# with all addresses in the domains that match $relay_domains.

#

# If this parameter is defined, then the SMTP server will reject

# mail for unknown relay users. This feature is off by default.

#

# The right-hand side of the lookup tables is conveniently ignored.

# In the left-hand side, specify an @domain.tld wild-card, or specify

# a user@domain.tld address.

# 

#relay_recipient_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/relay_recipients

# INPUT RATE CONTROL

#

# The in_flow_delay configuration parameter implements mail input

# flow control. This feature is turned on by default, although it

# still needs further development (it's disabled on SCO UNIX due

# to an SCO bug).

# 

# A Postfix process will pause for $in_flow_delay seconds before

# accepting a new message, when the message arrival rate exceeds the

# message delivery rate. With the default 100 SMTP server process

# limit, this limits the mail inflow to 100 messages a second more

# than the number of messages delivered per second.

# 

# Specify 0 to disable the feature. Valid delays are 0..10.

# 

#in_flow_delay = 1s

# ADDRESS REWRITING

#

# The ADDRESS_REWRITING_README document gives information about

# address masquerading or other forms of address rewriting including

# username->Firstname.Lastname mapping.

# ADDRESS REDIRECTION (VIRTUAL DOMAIN)

#

# The VIRTUAL_README document gives information about the many forms

# of domain hosting that Postfix supports.

# "USER HAS MOVED" BOUNCE MESSAGES

#

# See the discussion in the ADDRESS_REWRITING_README document.

# TRANSPORT MAP

#

# See the discussion in the ADDRESS_REWRITING_README document.

# ALIAS DATABASE

#

# The alias_maps parameter specifies the list of alias databases used

# by the local delivery agent. The default list is system dependent.

#

# On systems with NIS, the default is to search the local alias

# database, then the NIS alias database. See aliases(5) for syntax

# details.

# 

# If you change the alias database, run "postalias /etc/aliases" (or

# wherever your system stores the mail alias file), or simply run

# "newaliases" to build the necessary DBM or DB file.

#

# It will take a minute or so before changes become visible.  Use

# "postfix reload" to eliminate the delay.

#

#alias_maps = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, nis:mail.aliases

#alias_maps = netinfo:/aliases

# The alias_database parameter specifies the alias database(s) that

# are built with "newaliases" or "sendmail -bi".  This is a separate

# configuration parameter, because alias_maps (see above) may specify

# tables that are not necessarily all under control by Postfix.

#

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/mail/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/opt/majordomo/aliases

# ADDRESS EXTENSIONS (e.g., user+foo)

#

# The recipient_delimiter parameter specifies the separator between

# user names and address extensions (user+foo). See canonical(5),

# local(8), relocated(5) and virtual(5) for the effects this has on

# aliases, canonical, virtual, relocated and .forward file lookups.

# Basically, the software tries user+foo and .forward+foo before

# trying user and .forward.

#

#recipient_delimiter = +

# DELIVERY TO MAILBOX

#

# The home_mailbox parameter specifies the optional pathname of a

# mailbox file relative to a user's home directory. The default

# mailbox file is /var/spool/mail/user or /var/mail/user.  Specify

# "Maildir/" for qmail-style delivery (the / is required).

#

#home_mailbox = Mailbox

home_mailbox = Maildir/

 

# The mail_spool_directory parameter specifies the directory where

# UNIX-style mailboxes are kept. The default setting depends on the

# system type.

#

#mail_spool_directory = /var/mail

#mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

# The mailbox_command parameter specifies the optional external

# command to use instead of mailbox delivery. The command is run as

# the recipient with proper HOME, SHELL and LOGNAME environment settings.

# Exception:  delivery for root is done as $default_user.

#

# Other environment variables of interest: USER (recipient username),

# EXTENSION (address extension), DOMAIN (domain part of address),

# and LOCAL (the address localpart).

#

# Unlike other Postfix configuration parameters, the mailbox_command

# parameter is not subjected to $parameter substitutions. This is to

# make it easier to specify shell syntax (see example below).

#

# Avoid shell meta characters because they will force Postfix to run

# an expensive shell process. Procmail alone is expensive enough.

#

# IF YOU USE THIS TO DELIVER MAIL SYSTEM-WIDE, YOU MUST SET UP AN

# ALIAS THAT FORWARDS MAIL FOR ROOT TO A REAL USER.

#

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail -a "$EXTENSION"

# The mailbox_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use after processing aliases and .forward files. This parameter

# has precedence over the mailbox_command, fallback_transport and

# luser_relay parameters.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf.  The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#mailbox_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#mailbox_transport = cyrus

# The fallback_transport specifies the optional transport in master.cf

# to use for recipients that are not found in the UNIX passwd database.

# This parameter has precedence over the luser_relay parameter.

#

# Specify a string of the form transport:nexthop, where transport is

# the name of a mail delivery transport defined in master.cf.  The

# :nexthop part is optional. For more details see the sample transport

# configuration file.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must update the "local_recipient_maps" setting in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#fallback_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#fallback_transport = cyrus

#fallback_transport =

# The luser_relay parameter specifies an optional destination address

# for unknown recipients.  By default, mail for unknown@$mydestination,

# unknown@[$inet_interfaces] or unknown@[$proxy_interfaces] is returned

# as undeliverable.

#

# The following expansions are done on luser_relay: $user (recipient

# username), $shell (recipient shell), $home (recipient home directory),

# $recipient (full recipient address), $extension (recipient address

# extension), $domain (recipient domain), $local (entire recipient

# localpart), $recipient_delimiter. Specify ${name?value} or

# ${name:value} to expand value only when $name does (does not) exist.

#

# luser_relay works only for the default Postfix local delivery agent.

#

# NOTE: if you use this feature for accounts not in the UNIX password

# file, then you must specify "local_recipient_maps =" (i.e. empty) in

# the main.cf file, otherwise the SMTP server will reject mail for    

# non-UNIX accounts with "User unknown in local recipient table".

#

#luser_relay = $user@other.host

#luser_relay = $local@other.host

#luser_relay = admin+$local

  

# JUNK MAIL CONTROLS

# 

# The controls listed here are only a very small subset. The file

# SMTPD_ACCESS_README provides an overview.

# The header_checks parameter specifies an optional table with patterns

# that each logical message header is matched against, including

# headers that span multiple physical lines.

#

# By default, these patterns also apply to MIME headers and to the

# headers of attached messages. With older Postfix versions, MIME and

# attached message headers were treated as body text.

#

# For details, see "man header_checks".

#

#header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks

# FAST ETRN SERVICE

#

# Postfix maintains per-destination logfiles with information about

# deferred mail, so that mail can be flushed quickly with the SMTP

# "ETRN domain.tld" command, or by executing "sendmail -qRdomain.tld".

# See the ETRN_README document for a detailed description.

# 

# The fast_flush_domains parameter controls what destinations are

# eligible for this service. By default, they are all domains that

# this server is willing to relay mail to.

# 

#fast_flush_domains = $relay_domains

# SHOW SOFTWARE VERSION OR NOT

#

# The smtpd_banner parameter specifies the text that follows the 220

# code in the SMTP server's greeting banner. Some people like to see

# the mail version advertised. By default, Postfix shows no version.

#

# You MUST specify $myhostname at the start of the text. That is an

# RFC requirement. Postfix itself does not care.

#

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

# PARALLEL DELIVERY TO THE SAME DESTINATION

#

# How many parallel deliveries to the same user or domain? With local

# delivery, it does not make sense to do massively parallel delivery

# to the same user, because mailbox updates must happen sequentially,

# and expensive pipelines in .forward files can cause disasters when

# too many are run at the same time. With SMTP deliveries, 10

# simultaneous connections to the same domain could be sufficient to

# raise eyebrows.

# 

# Each message delivery transport has its XXX_destination_concurrency_limit

# parameter.  The default is $default_destination_concurrency_limit for

# most delivery transports. For the local delivery agent the default is 2.

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

# DEBUGGING CONTROL

#

# The debug_peer_level parameter specifies the increment in verbose

# logging level when an SMTP client or server host name or address

# matches a pattern in the debug_peer_list parameter.

#

debug_peer_level = 2

# The debug_peer_list parameter specifies an optional list of domain

# or network patterns, /file/name patterns or type:name tables. When

# an SMTP client or server host name or address matches a pattern,

# increase the verbose logging level by the amount specified in the

# debug_peer_level parameter.

#

#debug_peer_list = 127.0.0.1

#debug_peer_list = some.domain

# The debugger_command specifies the external command that is executed

# when a Postfix daemon program is run with the -D option.

#

# Use "command .. & sleep 5" so that the debugger can attach before

# the process marches on. If you use an X-based debugger, be sure to

# set up your XAUTHORITY environment variable before starting Postfix.

#

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

# If you don't have X installed on the Postfix machine, try:

# debugger_command =

#   PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin; export PATH; (echo cont;

#   echo where) | gdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id 2>&1

#   >$config_directory/$process_name.$process_id.log & sleep 5

# INSTALL-TIME CONFIGURATION INFORMATION

#

# The following parameters are used when installing a new Postfix version.

# 

# sendmail_path: The full pathname of the Postfix sendmail command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible mail posting interface.

# 

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

# newaliases_path: The full pathname of the Postfix newaliases command.

# This is the Sendmail-compatible command to build alias databases.

#

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

# mailq_path: The full pathname of the Postfix mailq command.  This

# is the Sendmail-compatible mail queue listing command.

# 

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

# setgid_group: The group for mail submission and queue management

# commands.  This must be a group name with a numerical group ID that

# is not shared with other accounts, not even with the Postfix account.

#

setgid_group = postdrop

# html_directory: The location of the Postfix HTML documentation.

#

html_directory = no

# manpage_directory: The location of the Postfix on-line manual pages.

#

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

# sample_directory: The location of the Postfix sample configuration files.

# This parameter is obsolete as of Postfix 2.1.

#

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

# readme_directory: The location of the Postfix README files.

#

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.1.3/readme

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

home_mailbox = .maildir/

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

   permit_sasl_authenticated,

   permit_mynetworks,

   reject_unauth_destination

alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

relocated_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

local_transport = local

local_recipient_maps = $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_mailbox_domains = mail3.erarp.lv

virtual_transport = virtual 

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000 

virtual_gid_maps = static:1001 

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf 

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf 

virtual_uid_maps = static:1001 

virtual_mailbox_base = / 

#virtual_mailbox_limit = 

```

etc/postfix/master.cf

i just change one line:

```

smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd   -v

```

/etc/mail/aliases

```

# Basic system aliases -- these MUST be present.

MAILER-DAEMON:      postmaster

postmaster:         root

kaposts:            sergis@erarp.lv

# General redirections for pseudo accounts.

adm:                root

bin:                root

daemon:             root

exim:               root

lp:                 root

mail:               root

named:              root

nobody:             root

postfix:            root

 

# Well-known aliases -- these should be filled in!

# root:

# operator:

 

# Standard RFC2142 aliases

abuse:              postmaster

ftp:                root

hostmaster:         root

news:               usenet

noc:                root

security:           root

usenet:             root

uucp:               root

webmaster:          root

www:                webmaster

 

# trap decode to catch security attacks

```

i only use pop3 without any ssl

/etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf

```

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/mail-mta/postfix/files/smtp.sasl,v 1.2 2004/07/18 03:26:56 dragonheart Exp $

#pwcheck_method:pam

pwcheck_method: saslauthd

mech_list: LOGIN PLAIN

```

when i telnet to my server postfix i see:

```

250-test.erarp.lv

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 10240000

250-VRFY

250-ETRN

250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

250 8BITMIME

```

/etc/pam.d/imap

/etc/pam.d/pop3

/etc/pam.d/smtp contains only:

```
auth     optional       pam_mysql.so host=localhost db=mailsql user=mailsql \

  passwd=$password table=users usercolumn=email passwdcolumn=clear crypt=0

account  required       pam_mysql.so host=localhost db=mailsql user=mailsql \

  passwd=$password table=users usercolumn=email passwdcolumn=clear crypt=0

```

/etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc

```

##VERSION: $Id: authdaemonrc.in,v 1.8 2001/10/07 02:16:22 mrsam Exp $

#

# Copyright 2000-2001 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for

# distribution information.

#

# authdaemonrc created from authdaemonrc.dist by sysconftool

#

# Do not alter lines that begin with ##, they are used when upgrading

# this configuration.

#

# This file configures authdaemond, the resident authentication daemon.

#

# Comments in this file are ignored.  Although this file is intended to

# be sourced as a shell script, authdaemond parses it manually, so

# the acceptable syntax is a bit limited.  Multiline variable contents,

# with the \ continuation character, are not allowed.  Everything must

# fit on one line.  Do not use any additional whitespace for indentation,

# or anything else.

##NAME: authmodulelist:0

#

# The authentication modules that are linked into authdaemond.  The

# default list is installed.  You may selectively disable modules simply

# by removing them from the following list.  The available modules you

# can use are: authcustom authcram authuserdb authmysql authpam

#authmodulelist="authcustom authcram authuserdb authmysql authpam"

authmodulelist="authmysql authpam"

##NAME: authmodulelistorig:1

#

# This setting is used by Courier's webadmin module, and should be left

# alone

authmodulelistorig="authcustom authcram authuserdb authmysql authpam"

##NAME: daemons:0

#

# The number of daemon processes that are started.  authdaemon is typically

# installed where authentication modules are relatively expensive: such

# as authldap, or authmysql, so it's better to have a number of them running.

# PLEASE NOTE:  Some platforms may experience a problem if there's more than

# one daemon.  Specifically, SystemV derived platforms that use TLI with

# socket emulation.  I'm suspicious of TLI's ability to handle multiple

# processes accepting connections on the same filesystem domain socket.

#

# You may need to increase daemons if as your system load increases.  Symptoms

# include sporadic authentication failures.  If you start getting

# authentication failures, increase daemons.  However, the default of 5

# SHOULD be sufficient.  Bumping up daemon count is only a short-term

# solution.  The permanent solution is to add more resources: RAM, faster

# disks, faster CPUs...

daemons=5

##NAME: version:0

#

# When you have multiple versions of authdaemond.* installed, authdaemond

# just picks the first one it finds.  Set "version" to override that.

# For example:  version=authdaemond.plain

version=""

##NAME: authdaemonvar:0

#

# authdaemonvar is here, but is not used directly by authdaemond.  It's

# used by various configuration and build scripts, so don't touch it!

authdaemonvar=/var/lib/courier-imap/authdaemon

```

/etc/courier-imap/authdaemond.conf

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-mail/courier-imap/files/authdaemond.conf-3.0.4-r1,v 1.2 2004/06/26 23:30:58 robbat2 Exp $

# This file should contain your chosen authenticator

# This overrides 'version' in /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc

# Valid choices are..

#

# AUTHDAEMOND="authdaemond.plain"

AUTHDAEMOND="authdaemond.mysql"

# AUTHDAEMOND="authdaemond.pgsql"

# AUTHDAEMOND="authdaemond.ldap"

#

# AUTHDAEMOND="authdaemond.plain"

```

/etc/courier-imap/authmysqlrc

```
MYSQL_SERVER            localhost

MYSQL_USERNAME       mailsql

MYSQL_PASSWORD      mailsql

MYSQL_DATABASE          mailsql

MYSQL_USER_TABLE        users

#MYSQL_CRYPT_PWFIELD    crypt (make sure this is commented out since we're storing plaintext)

MYSQL_CLEAR_PWFIELD     clear

MYSQL_UID_FIELD         uid

MYSQL_GID_FIELD         gid

MYSQL_LOGIN_FIELD       email

MYSQL_HOME_FIELD        homedir

MYSQL_NAME_FIELD        name

MYSQL_MAILDIR_FIELD     maildir

```

 /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

```

mysql-aliases.cf

user            = mailsql

password        = mailsql

dbname          = mailsql

table           = alias

select_field    = destination

where_field     = alias

hosts           = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

```

/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

```
# mysql-relocated.cf

user            = mailsql

password        = mailsql

dbname          = mailsql

table           = relocated

select_field    = destination

where_field     = email

hosts           = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

```

/etc/postfix/mysql-transport.cf

```
# mysql-transport.cf

user            = mailsql

password        = mailsql

dbname          = mailsql

table           = transport

select_field    = destination

where_field     = domain

hosts           = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

```

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-gid.cf

```
#myql-virtual-gid.cf

user             = mailsql

password        = mailsql

dbname           = mailsql

table           = users

select_field    = gid

where_field     = email

additional_conditions = and postfix = 'y'

hosts            = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

```

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

```

#myql-virtual-maps.cf

user           = mailsql

password        = mailsql

dbname          = mailsql

table           = users

select_field    = maildir

where_field      = email

additional_conditions = and postfix = 'y'

hosts           = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

```

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-uid.cf

```
# mysql-virtual-uid.cf

user            = mailsql

password        = mailsql

dbname          = mailsql

table           = users

select_field    = uid

where_field       = email

additional_conditions = and postfix = 'y'

hosts           = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

```

/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

```

# mysql-virtual.cf

user            = mailsql

password        = mailsql

dbname          = mailsql

table           = virtual

select_field    = destination

where_field     = email

hosts           = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

```

Nothing more i dont have..Mysql,postfix,courier-pop3d,saslauthd is running..user mailsql have access to mysql..sql dump of my db table mailsql:

```

# Host: localhost

# Generation Time: Sep 08, 2004 at 07:00 PM

# Server version: 4.0.20

# PHP Version: 4.3.8

# 

# Database : `mailsql`

# 

# --------------------------------------------------------

#

# Table structure for table `alias`

#

CREATE TABLE `alias` (

  `id` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `alias` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  `destination` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`)

) TYPE=MyISAM AUTO_INCREMENT=4 ;

#

# Dumping data for table `alias`

#

INSERT INTO `alias` VALUES (1, 'root', 'root@mail2.erarp.lv');

INSERT INTO `alias` VALUES (2, 'postmaster', 'postmaster@mail2.erarp.lv');

INSERT INTO `alias` VALUES (3, 'cuksuns', 'sergis@erarp.lv');

# --------------------------------------------------------

#

# Table structure for table `relocated`

#

CREATE TABLE `relocated` (

  `id` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `email` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  `destination` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`)

) TYPE=MyISAM AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

#

# Dumping data for table `relocated`

#

# --------------------------------------------------------

#

# Table structure for table `transport`

#

CREATE TABLE `transport` (

  `id` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `domain` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  `destination` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`),

  UNIQUE KEY `domain` (`domain`)

) TYPE=MyISAM AUTO_INCREMENT=3 ;

#

# Dumping data for table `transport`

#

INSERT INTO `transport` VALUES (1, 'mail2.erarp.lv', 'local:');

INSERT INTO `transport` VALUES (2, 'mail3.erarp.lv', 'virtual:');

# --------------------------------------------------------

#

# Table structure for table `users`

#

CREATE TABLE `users` (

  `id` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `email` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  `clear` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  `name` tinytext NOT NULL,

  `uid` int(11) NOT NULL default '1101',

  `gid` int(11) NOT NULL default '1101',

  `homedir` tinytext NOT NULL,

  `maildir` tinytext NOT NULL,

  `quota` tinytext NOT NULL,

  `postfix` enum('n','y') NOT NULL default 'y',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`),

  UNIQUE KEY `email` (`email`)

) TYPE=MyISAM AUTO_INCREMENT=4 ;

#

# Dumping data for table `users`

#

INSERT INTO `users` VALUES (1, 'first@mail2.erarp.lv', 'password', 'first local user', 1200, 1200, '/home/first', '/home/first/.maildir/', '', 'y');

INSERT INTO `users` VALUES (2, 'second@mail3.erarp.lv', 'password', 'second user who lives in a virtual domain', 1101, 1101, '/home/vmail', '/home/vmail/domain2.com/second/.maildir/', '', 'y');

INSERT INTO `users` VALUES (3, 'lops', 'password', '', 1102, 1102, '/home/lops', '/home/lops\n', '', 'y');

# --------------------------------------------------------

#

# Table structure for table `virtual`

#

CREATE TABLE `virtual` (

  `id` int(11) NOT NULL auto_increment,

  `email` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  `destination` varchar(128) NOT NULL default '',

  PRIMARY KEY  (`id`)

) TYPE=MyISAM AUTO_INCREMENT=1 ;

#

# Dumping data for table `virtual`

#

```

Part of log file,when i try send mesage to my server:

```

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] connect from mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: mail2.one.lv: no match

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 62.85.54.8: no match

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: mail2.one.lv: no match

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 62.85.54.8: no match

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] > mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]: 220 test.erarp.lv ESMTP Postfix

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x8095f58

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] < mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]: HELO mail2.one.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] > mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]: 250 test.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x8095f58

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] < mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]: MAIL FROM:<C25@one.lv>

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: input: <C25@one.lv>

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_check_addr: addr=C25@one.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] connect to subsystem private/rewrite

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = rewrite

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr rule = canonicalize

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr address = C25@one.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: address

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: C25@one.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] rewrite_clnt: canonicalize: C25@one.lv -> C25@one.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = resolve

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr address = C25@one.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: transport

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: transport

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: smtp

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: nexthop

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: nexthop

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: one.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: recipient

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: recipient

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: C25@one.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: flags

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 4096

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] resolve_clnt: `C25@one.lv' -> transp=`smtp' host=`one.lv' rcpt=`C25@one.lv' flags= class=default

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] ctable_locate: install entry key C25@one.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: result: C25@one.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] fsspace: .: block size 4096, blocks free 8536400

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_check_size: blocks 4096 avail 8536400 min_free 0 msg_size_limit 10240000

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] > mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]: 250 Ok

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x8095f58

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] < mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]: RCPT TO:<first@mail2.erarp.lv>

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: input: <first@mail2.erarp.lv>

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] smtpd_check_addr: addr=first@mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = rewrite

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr rule = canonicalize

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr address = first@mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: address

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: first@mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] rewrite_clnt: canonicalize: first@mail2.erarp.lv -> first@mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = resolve

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr address = first@mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: transport

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: transport

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: local

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: nexthop

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: nexthop

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: recipient

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: recipient

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: first@mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: flags

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 256

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] resolve_clnt: `first@mail2.erarp.lv' -> transp=`local' host=`mail2.erarp.lv' rcpt=`first@mail2.erarp.lv' flags= class=local

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] ctable_locate: install entry key first@mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] extract_addr: result: first@mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr request = rewrite

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr rule = canonicalize

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr address = postmaster

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: address

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: postmaster@test.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] rewrite_clnt: canonicalize: postmaster -> postmaster@test.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] >>> START Recipient address RESTRICTIONS <<<

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_sasl_authenticated status=0

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] permit_mynetworks: mail2.one.lv 62.85.54.8

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostname: mail2.one.lv ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] match_hostaddr: 62.85.54.8 ~? 127.0.0.0/8

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: mail2.one.lv: no match

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 62.85.54.8: no match

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=permit_mynetworks status=0

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=reject_unauth_destination

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] reject_unauth_destination: first@mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] permit_auth_destination: first@mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] ctable_locate: leave existing entry key first@mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] generic_checks: name=reject_unauth_destination status=0

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] >>> END Recipient address RESTRICTIONS <<<

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] >>> CHECKING RECIPIENT MAPS <<<

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] ctable_locate: leave existing entry key first@mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: first@mail2.erarp.lv: not found

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mail2.erarp.lv ~? mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: first: not found

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: @mail2.erarp.lv: not found

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] mail_addr_find: first@mail2.erarp.lv -> (not found)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: canonical_maps: first@mail2.erarp.lv: not found

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mail2.erarp.lv ~? mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: canonical_maps: first: not found

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: canonical_maps: @mail2.erarp.lv: not found

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] mail_addr_find: first@mail2.erarp.lv -> (not found)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_lookup using sql query: select destination from virtual where email = 'first@mail2.erarp.lv' 

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_get_active: attempting to connect to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql: successful connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: first@mail2.erarp.lv: not found

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] match_string: mail2.erarp.lv ~? mail2.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_lookup using sql query: select destination from virtual where email = 'first' 

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_get_active: found active connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: first: not found

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_lookup using sql query: select destination from virtual where email = '@mail2.erarp.lv' 

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_get_active: found active connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: @mail2.erarp.lv: not found

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] mail_addr_find: first@mail2.erarp.lv -> (not found)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_lookup using sql query: select destination from alias where alias = 'first@mail2.erarp.lv' 

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_get_active: attempting to connect to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql: successful connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_lookup using sql query: select maildir from users where email = 'first@mail2.erarp.lv' and postfix = 'y'

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_get_active: attempting to connect to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql: successful connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 1 rows

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] maps_find: local_recipient_maps: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf(0,100): first@mail2.erarp.lv = /home/first/.maildir/

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] mail_addr_find: first@mail2.erarp.lv -> /home/first/.maildir/

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] connect to subsystem public/cleanup

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: queue_id

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: queue_id

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: C91CDDF933

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] send attr flags = 50

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] C91CDDF933: client=mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] > mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]: 250 Ok

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x8095f58

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] < mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]: DATA

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] > mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]: 354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: status

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/cleanup] C91CDDF933: message-id=<3442403.1094656553951.JavaMail.root@mail2.one.lv>

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: status

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: 0

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: reason

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: reason

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute value: (end)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] public/cleanup socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] input attribute name: (end)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] > mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]: 250 Ok: queued as C91CDDF933

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x8095f58

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/qmgr] C91CDDF933: from=<C25@one.lv>, size=874, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] < mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]: QUIT

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] > mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]: 221 Bye

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from mail2.one.lv[62.85.54.8]

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 1

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] connection closed

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_stop: 0x8095f58

Sep  8 18:23:25 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_start: 0x8095f58

Sep  8 18:24:05 [postfix/local] C91CDDF933: to=<first@mail2.erarp.lv>, relay=local, delay=40, status=bounced (unknown user: "first")

Sep  8 18:24:05 [postfix/cleanup] E4198DF935: message-id=<20040908182405.E4198DF935@test.erarp.lv>

Sep  8 18:24:05 [postfix/qmgr] E4198DF935: from=<>, size=2462, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Sep  8 18:24:05 [postfix/qmgr] C91CDDF933: removed

Sep  8 18:24:06 [postfix/smtp] E4198DF935: to=<C25@one.lv>, relay=mail1.one.lv[62.85.54.7], delay=1, status=sent (250 Message received)

Sep  8 18:24:06 [postfix/qmgr] E4198DF935: removed

Sep  8 18:24:25 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_stop: 0x8095f58

Sep  8 18:24:25 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_start: 0x8095f58

Sep  8 18:25:05 [postfix/smtpd] rewrite stream disconnect

Sep  8 18:25:05 [postfix/smtpd] idle timeout -- exiting

```

part off log when i try connect to my server using outlook express:

```

Sep  8 18:40:34 [postfix/smtpd] connect from unknown[62.85.71.3]

Sep  8 18:40:34 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Sep  8 18:40:34 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 62.85.71.3: no match

Sep  8 18:40:34 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Sep  8 18:40:34 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 62.85.71.3: no match

Sep  8 18:40:34 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[62.85.71.3]: 220 test.erarp.lv ESMTP Postfix

Sep  8 18:40:34 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x8095f58

Sep  8 18:40:43 [postfix/smtpd] < unknown[62.85.71.3]: EHLO erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:40:43 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[62.85.71.3]: 250-test.erarp.lv

Sep  8 18:40:43 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[62.85.71.3]: 250-PIPELINING

Sep  8 18:40:43 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[62.85.71.3]: 250-SIZE 10240000

Sep  8 18:40:43 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[62.85.71.3]: 250-VRFY

Sep  8 18:40:43 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[62.85.71.3]: 250-ETRN

Sep  8 18:40:43 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[62.85.71.3]: 250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

Sep  8 18:40:43 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[62.85.71.3]: 250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN

Sep  8 18:40:43 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: unknown: no match

Sep  8 18:40:43 [postfix/smtpd] match_list_match: 62.85.71.3: no match

Sep  8 18:40:43 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[62.85.71.3]: 250 8BITMIME

Sep  8 18:40:43 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_pat: 0x8095f58

Sep  8 18:41:32 [postfix/smtpd] < unknown[62.85.71.3]: quit

Sep  8 18:41:32 [postfix/smtpd] > unknown[62.85.71.3]: 221 Bye

Sep  8 18:41:32 [postfix/smtpd] disconnect from unknown[62.85.71.3]

Sep  8 18:41:32 [postfix/smtpd] master_notify: status 1

Sep  8 18:41:32 [postfix/smtpd] connection closed

Sep  8 18:41:32 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_stop: 0x8095f58

Sep  8 18:41:32 [postfix/smtpd] watchdog_start: 0x8095f58

Sep  8 18:43:12 [postfix/smtpd] idle timeout -- exiting

Sep  8 19:06:29 [pop3d] Connection, ip=[62.85.71.3]

Sep  8 19:06:34 [pop3d] LOGIN FAILED, ip=[62.85.71.3]

Sep  8 19:07:10 [pop3d] Connection, ip=[62.85.71.3]

Sep  8 19:07:10 [pop3d] LOGIN, user=first@mail2.erarp.lv, ip=[62.85.71.3]

Sep  8 19:07:10 [pop3d] scancur opendir("cur"): No such file or directory

Sep  8 19:07:12 [pop3d] Connection, ip=[62.85.71.3]

Sep  8 19:07:12 [pop3d] LOGIN, user=first@mail2.erarp.lv, ip=[62.85.71.3]

Sep  8 19:07:12 [pop3d] scancur opendir("cur"): No such file or directory

Sep  8 19:07:13 [pop3d] Connection, ip=[62.85.71.3]

Sep  8 19:07:13 [pop3d] LOGIN, user=first@mail2.erarp.lv, ip=[62.85.71.3]

Sep  8 19:07:13 [pop3d] scancur opendir("cur"): No such file or directory

Sep  8 19:07:16 [pop3d] Connection, ip=[62.85.71.3]

                - Last output repeated twice -

Sep  8 19:07:26 [pop3d] LOGIN FAILED, ip=[62.85.71.3]

```

Please help mee.. 

P.S sory for my bad english..

----------

## nightcanton

Standard config files.

You setup your outlook express with the 

IMAP server address and the SMTP server address.   Use the user name and password.  I just set it up on my server and everything worked great.

----------

## nightcanton

Be sure that you don't have a firewall between servers.  

SOMEONE@mail2.erarp.lv

Make sure if "erarp.lv" is one server and "mail2.erarp.lv" is another that you can login under a direct IP address instead of the Fully Qualified Domain Name.

So instead of using "mail2.erarp.lv" use, for example,  192.168.1.54

----------

## Sergis

helo there is no firewall betven servers..my server is conenected directly to the net,all ports is rechargable from other isp conected pc (port scaning)..Domain erarp.lv points to 62.85.71.2,domain mail.erarp.lv to 62.85.71.10, i try to use ip adress in outlock expresss but this not solve my problem..I found one posible error.. - I didt create mail directory  :Embarassed:  ..It is posible to server make these triks without mail directory???How i can create mail directory???

----------

## Jaxom

If you have your mail server setup correctly, when you send the first e-mail to a new account it will setup the mailboxes for you on the fly.  That's the way I do it here anyway.

----------

## dynamicdesign

I have gone through and double checked everything according to the tutorial found here.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/virt-mail-howto.xml

here are the errors I am getting. ( Note: I removed my ip address, username, domain name, and password for simplicity. They are not incorrect.

```

Nov  3 18:27:09 host pop3d: Connection, ip=[removed ip]

Nov  3 18:27:09 host pop3d: LOGIN: DEBUG: ip=[removed ip], command=USER

Nov  3 18:27:09 host pop3d: LOGIN: DEBUG: ip=[removed ip], command=PASS

Nov  3 18:27:09 host pop3d: LOGIN: DEBUG: ip=[removed ip], username=user@mydomain.com

Nov  3 18:27:09 host pop3d: LOGIN: DEBUG: ip=[removed ip], password=removed password

Nov  3 18:27:24 host pop3d: LOGIN FAILED, ip=[removed ip]

```

all processes are running and I emerged gentoolkit

```

etcat -u postfix

 U I [ Found these USE variables in : mail-mta/postfix-2.0.19 ]

 - - ipv6     : Adds support for IP version 6

 + + pam      : Adds support PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules)

 - - ldap     : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 + + mysql    : Adds mySQL support

 - - postgres : Adds support for the postgresql database

 + + ssl      : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 + + sasl     : Adds support for the Simple Authentication and Security Layer

 + + maildir  : Adds support for maildir (~/.maildir) style mail spools

 - - mbox     : Adds support for mbox (/var/spool/mail) style mail spools

```

```

etcat -u courier-imap

 U I [ Found these USE variables in : net-mail/courier-imap-3.0.2 ]

 + + berkdb   : Adds support for sys-libs/db (Berkeley DB for MySQL)

 - - debug    : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary acrosss packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES+=nostrip too.

 - - fam      : Enable FAM support

 - - ipv6     : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - ldap     : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 + + mysql    : Adds mySQL support

 + + nls      : unknown

 + + pam      : Adds support PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules)

 - - postgres : Adds support for the postgresql database

 - - selinux  : !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will occur

```

I can deliver mail to any account I create in the mysql database, but I can not pop the account. 

Where should I go from here?

John Phillips

Dynamic Design

http://www.dynamicallydesigned.comLast edited by dynamicdesign on Thu Nov 04, 2004 12:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dynamicdesign

authmysqlrc had a couple wrong parameters.

mysql_socket was set to the wrong path and commented out and mysql_port was set to zero.

I commented out mysql_port and changed the path in mysql_socket to get my mail server working correctly.

```

##NAME: MYSQL_SOCKET:0

#

# MYSQL_SOCKET can be used with MySQL version 3.22 or later, it specifies the

# filesystem pipe used for the connection

#

MYSQL_SOCKET            /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

##NAME: MYSQL_PORT:0

#

# MYSQL_PORT can be used with MySQL version 3.22 or later to specify a port to

# connect to.

#MYSQL_PORT             0

##NAME: MYSQL_OPT:0

#

# Leave MYSQL_OPT as 0, unless you know what you're doing.

MYSQL_OPT               0

```

John Phillips

Dynamic Design

http://www.dynamicallydesigned.com

----------

